# N als woordverbinder



## HKK

Hoi iedereen,

Dit is geen vraag maar een hypothese...
Zoals jullie weten wordt in het Nederlands de eind-n van werkwoorden en naamwoorden in het meervoud alleen nog uitgesproken voor een klinker. Verder wordt in Vlaamse spreektaal het lidwoord "de" soms "den" als het voor een mannelijk woord staat.

Al die dingen zorgen er volgens mij voor dat de N evolueert tot de link-medeklinker bij uitstek, om een woord dat eindigt op -e te verbinden met een ander woord dat begint met een klinker.
Bijvoorbeeld: "Veerle en Jef" kan je op straat horen zeggen als "Veerle-n-en Jef". "Rede of emotie" als "Rede-n-of-emotie".

Bedenkingen?


----------



## Lopes

HKK said:


> Hoi iedereen,
> 
> Dit is geen vraag maar een hypothese...
> Zoals jullie weten wordt in het Nederlands de eind-n van werkwoorden en naamwoorden in het meervoud alleen nog uitgesproken voor een klinker.



Dat is geloof ik alleen zo als de medeklinker onbeklemtoond is. 'We gaan' of 'Hij kan' spreek je niet uit als 'We gaa' en 'Hij ka'

Verder kan ik alleen het woord 'goeienavond/goedenavond' bedenken als voorbeeld, dus ik geloof niet dat het in Nederland ook zo is (althans niet waar ik woon). Misschien denkt iemand uit het Zuiden/Oosten daar anders over?


----------



## HKK

Ik bedoel werkwoorden op -en, dus alleen de schwa+n uitgang komt in aanmerking.

Maar bedankt voor de commentaar


----------



## Lopes

Ik zat trouwens eerder aan de 't' als verbindingsletter te denken, in zinnen als ''waar istie nou", maar daar kan ik ook niet zo veel voorbeelden voor verzinnen.. Wat vind jij daarvan?


----------



## HKK

Dat ken ik, dat krijgen wij onderwezen op school  Maar voor een Vlaming klinkt het niet natuurlijk.


----------



## Joannes

HKK said:


> Dat ken ik, dat krijgen wij onderwezen op school


Ja?! 


HKK said:


> Maar voor een Vlaming klinkt het niet natuurlijk.


Nee. 


Maar wat is je hypothese? Dat /n/ zich tot linkmedeklinker ontwikkelt? Wel, dan denk ik dat je gelijk hebt.


----------



## Frank06

Hallo,


HKK said:


> Zoals jullie weten wordt in het Nederlands de eind-n van werkwoorden en naamwoorden in het meervoud alleen nog uitgesproken voor een klinker. Verder wordt in Vlaamse spreektaal het lidwoord "de" soms "den" als het voor een mannelijk woord staat. Al die dingen zorgen er volgens mij voor dat de N evolueert tot de link-medeklinker bij uitstek, om een woord dat eindigt op -e te verbinden met een ander woord dat begint met een klinker.


 
Misschien heb ik je verkeerd begrepen, maar ik denk niet dat je de -n in dialectaal 'den' kan beschouwen als een extra verbindingsletter. 'Den' komt niet enkel voor bij mannelijke woorden die beginnnen met een klinker, zie 'den boom' (waarbij -n assimileert tot -m), 'den tand' en 'den dokter' e.a.
Het verhaal van de/den voor mannelijke naamwoorden gaat terug op de *vorm* van de accusatief. Het is namelijk de vorm van de accusatief die veralgemeend is geworden op het moment dat het naamvallensysteem in het Nederlands verdween, alhoewel bepaalde combinaties ervoor gezorgd hebben dat den > de is geworden (den Dirk, maar *den Sus). 

Hoe dan ook, ik zie geen link tussen de/den, -en (als /ə/ of /ən/ zoals je beschrijft) en de inderdaad fascinerende verbindings -n in een dialectale (substandaard) zin als 'Veerle-n en Jan'.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Lopes

Frank06 said:


> Hallo,
> 
> Het verhaal van de/den voor mannelijke naamwoorden gaat terug op de *vorm* van de accusatief.



Ik wist niet dat dat in Vlaanderen nog gebruikt wordt. Is de vorm 'des' (van een genitief geloof ik) ook nog actief?


----------



## Joannes

Lopes said:


> Ik wist niet dat dat in Vlaanderen nog gebruikt wordt. Is de vorm 'des' (van een genitief geloof ik) ook nog actief?


*Den* wordt ook niet meer als indicator voor naamval gebruikt. Het vervangt gewoon in sommige fonetische contexten *de* als bepaald lidwoord. (Dit gebruik is trouwens niet over heel Vlaanderen verspreid.) De _oorsprong_ is wel de accusatiefvorm die ging dienen voor alle grammaticale functies. (Accusatiefvormen zijn vaak populair om de standaardvorm te worden als naamvallen vervallen; HKK weet dat .)

*Des* komt in Vlaanderen net als in het noorden alleen nog in versteende uitdrukkingen voor, tenzij ik hier één of ander dialectje over het hoofd zie.


----------



## HKK

Joannes said:


> Ja?!


Wel, de leerkrachten maakten er natuurlijk geen punt van, maar in onze handboeken stond bij "onbenadrukte voornaamwoorden" vaak de constructie "is-t-ie" alsmede "Annie d'r auto", iets wat volgens mij ook geen enkele Vlaming over de lippen krijgt.



Frank06 said:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Misschien heb ik je verkeerd begrepen, maar ik denk niet dat je de -n in dialectaal 'den' kan beschouwen als een extra verbindingsletter. 'Den' komt niet enkel voor bij mannelijke woorden die beginnnen met een klinker, zie 'den boom' (waarbij -n assimileert tot -m), 'den tand' en 'den dokter' e.a.
> Het verhaal van de/den voor mannelijke naamwoorden gaat terug op de *vorm* van de accusatief. Het is namelijk de vorm van de accusatief die veralgemeend is geworden op het moment dat het naamvallensysteem in het Nederlands verdween, alhoewel bepaalde combinaties ervoor gezorgd hebben dat den > de is geworden (den Dirk, maar *den Sus).
> 
> Hoe dan ook, ik zie geen link tussen de/den, -en (als /ə/ of /ən/ zoals je beschrijft) en de inderdaad fascinerende verbindings -n in een dialectale (substandaard) zin als 'Veerle-n en Jan'.
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Frank



Ik zie in dat de n in "den" niet zomaar een verbindingsletter is. Maar ik werp op dat de aanwezigheid van die -n-, die lang niet iedereen kan verklaren, misschien bijdraagt aan het aanvoelen van de -n- als betekenisloze verbinder.

Misschien kan ik ook nog even een verbinding met het Engels maken. In die taal is het de r die in sommige dialecten instabiel is. Wel, in veel van diezelfde dialecten kan ook de -r- als bindletter gebruikt worden. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linking_R


----------

